# Finished



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

I have finished my BODARK bowl. The stand id attached and that wood is just "found on the street ". Then there is the design, my first at burning.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sweet! The grain lines and color looks great


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That is very nice! That bodark is some hard stuf, but you made it look good.


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

I have always wondered what Bodark looks like, really like the grain.
Nice job!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job - love the artwork.


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Well, now I'm eating crow....I laughed at Lady Linda for spelling: Bois D'Arc, B O D A R K. It seems that Osage Orange, has several names, Bodark is one of them, along with Horse Apple. Sorry LL!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

mr bill said:


> Well, now I'm eating crow....I laughed at Lady Linda for spelling: Bois D'Arc, B O D A R K. It seems that Osage Orange, has several names, Bodark is one of them, along with Horse Apple. Sorry LL!


My Gawd !!!..The 'Master' admits to a boo-boo.. What is this world coming to ??:biggrin:

One thing, though...where did the name 'Horse Apple' come from ?? (on the other hand..it may be best if I don't know.) :rotfl:


----------



## rkent (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

For many years I didn't know it by anything but horse apples and bodark.


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

You very tricky Lady Linda, good one!

My Jr High school is on Bois D Arc, my Great Grandmother lived on the same street now my Grandmother lives on that street. I knew it was spelled that way but I just made it the same as yours.

I guess I still have never seen a Bois D Arc tree or wood yet. But I have seen Osage orange.



Be Young said:


> I have always wondered what Bodark looks like, really like the grain.
> Nice job!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Bodark, Bois D Arc, Horse Apple and Osage orange are all the same tree !


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

OK, I'm a little thick sometimes, didn't realize Mr. Bill was saying they were all the same. Thanks, now I know what a Bois D Arc is and looks like.


----------

